# Virgin Atlantic or Delta?



## JPrisco (Mar 26, 2014)

First trip to Europe - going to London.
Using Delta miles and can choose either Virgin Atlantic or Delta.
Outbound VA is an A330-300 and Return is a 747-400.
Delta is 76W both ways.
Traveling First class.
Any info is much appreciated.
Thanks
Joanne


----------



## s1b000 (Mar 26, 2014)

JPrisco said:


> First trip to Europe - going to London.
> Using Delta miles and can choose either Virgin Atlantic or Delta.
> Outbound VA is an A330-300 and Return is a 747-400.
> Delta is 76W both ways.
> ...



I have flown multiple times on Virgin from LAX to LHR in first.  My last trip was in January, and I was sick.  Flight crew really took good care of me with hot toddies and lots of kleenex  and good meals.  I say go VA.  Great service, lie flat beds, and access to their clubhouse at LHR.  Get to the airport early to book your free massage or other service and take advantage of the amenities.  Enjoy traveling in upper class as they call it.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 26, 2014)

Virgin. No competition. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 26, 2014)

V.A.   Agree with previous posts.


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 26, 2014)

We have flown Virgin twice from CA to London and really enjoyed the experience. Can't comment on Delta, but I see others have recommended Virgin Atlantic as well. Have a great trip.


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 26, 2014)

The only way I fly Dulta anymore is to use up miles. They used to be one of my two choices, other is AA, but the past year's changes that made them profitable again turned me off. I only hope Useless Air doesn't do the same to AA and ruin the AAvantage program

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 26, 2014)

IFAIK, Dulta doesn't even have a first class cabin TATL. Just Business Class unless it has changed recently.

AA is one of the few (if any others) American flag carriers that has a First Class cabin. It is excellent. 

Cheers


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 26, 2014)

x3 skier said:


> IFAIK, Dulta doesn't even have a first class cabin TATL. Just Business Class unless it has changed recently.
> 
> AA is one of the few (if any others) American flag carriers that has a First Class cabin. It is excellent.
> 
> Cheers


Both Delta and Virgin have a similar product structure.
Virgin have Economy, Premium Economy and Upper Class
Delta have Economy, Economy Comfort and Business Elite

As I said before I recommend Virgin Atlantic, their whole service from the JFK and LHR lounges (with a Westchester location I assume you are flying from JFK) to the in flight seat is great.  There is a reason Singapore partnered with them and they offer the closest service to the Asian carriers, not just a step above the American carriers but a whole ladder above.

On Delta, Business Elite only has a lie flat bed on the 767-400ER and 777-200LR/ER.  Not sure if the former is the 76W you refer to, likely considering the value of the route.
https://www.delta.com/content/www/e.../business-elite-seating/flat-bed-seating.html
I flew this back from Brazil and at 5'11" and 200lbs I found the seat / bed a bit coffin like.  When in bed mode your feet tuck under the seat in front and the seat is / feels narrow.

VS Upper class are wonderful.  The lounges and pre flight experience is great, remember this was designed to compete with BAs Concorde experience.
http://www.virgin-atlantic.com/us/en/the-virgin-experience/upperclass.html

The Upper Class seat / suite is wonderful.  It is designed as a seat on one side and a mattress on the other side.  Get up press the button and the seat top flips over to give you a mattress finish to sleep on instead.

If you don't feel like sleeping there is also an inflight bar and you are not climbing over your neighbour for access to the bathroom at night.

The NYLON route will also be one of the first to get the 
http://www.virgin-atlantic.com/us/en/the-virgin-experience/upperclass/new-upper-class-suite.html
New Upper Class.

Enjoy, either will be great compared to Y but Virgin should be exceptional.


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 26, 2014)

Virgin!!!!!!   NO contest!!!


----------



## JPrisco (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone!  Virgin it is!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 26, 2014)

I once took Virgin LHR-BOS and Richard Branson was working the meal service in coach !

It was hilarious.


----------

